# Breeder/bloodlines for working line with solid nerves?



## mjta (Sep 14, 2013)

I am perusing breeders and would love to get some opinions.

I am looking for dogs with solid nerves. Unfortunately it seems to be a pretty large issue in the breed so I would like to avoid that as much as possible. I really want a stable dog that recovers quickly if they do startle.

I am not looking for a high level competition dog, just a dog to do different sports with that has a solid off switch so they can live in the house. I would prefer a dog that isn't overly suspicious or sharp. I want a dog that I can take into public and in various venues and be able to trust. 


I currently have a girl that is from Schraderhaus that I love, but want to see what else is out there.

Any suggestions are greatly appreciated!


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

I know a wonderful dog from von Lucescu in Ontario. Recently went to the police dog championship and saw a dog from the Vancouver PD that looked like her twin working with a very nice performance in obedience, agility and apprehesion. That dog, turns out, is from closely related lines. He was from a kennel called Von Grunheide in Washington state. No other experience with that kennel but might be worth checking out.


----------



## roym01 (Jul 21, 2014)

angelas said:


> I know a wonderful dog from von Lucescu in Ontario. Recently went to the police dog championship and saw a dog from the Vancouver PD that looked like her twin working with a very nice performance in obedience, agility and apprehesion. That dog, turns out, is from closely related lines. He was from a kennel called Von Grunheide in Washington state. No other experience with that kennel but might be worth checking out.


Angelas, Just curious ............ would you happen to remember the name of the von Lucescu dog? I also own a dog from the Lucescu kennel .... her father is Yehven, who made Team Canada this year ...... wondering if Yehven was the dog you saw. He is one spectacular GSD!


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Renee has nice dogs-don't think I ever met Yehven


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Renee has excellent dogs.


----------



## Pirates Lair (Aug 9, 2011)

*mjta*- sent you a message



Kim


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

The dog I know is Wicca. She was never bred and mostly competed in rally. Ended up in the top 10 really dogs in Canada a few years ago. 

I would take her home in a second but will probably have to settle for borrowing her for a nose work seminar.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

To the best of my knowledge , I believe Yehven vom Bergblick , is recently deceased.


----------



## MythicMut (May 22, 2015)

Our trainer here in IL recommended Schraderhaus to me for a friend that is looking for a working line dog but I see you already have a Schraderhaus dog. Apparently he has a far reaching reputation ...


----------



## roym01 (Jul 21, 2014)

carmspack said:


> To the best of my knowledge , I believe Yehven vom Bergblick , is recently deceased.


I was shocked to read this ......... had to confirm. Renee confirmed.

My first meeting with Yevhen confirmed that the dog I would be bringing home would be a GSD. What a beautiful animal! 

I hope that my girl turns out at least a little like her dad.

RIP Yevhen.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

so sorry-he did look like a beautiful dog...


----------



## mjta (Sep 14, 2013)

Thank you guys. I will look into Von Grunheide. I am sorry to hear of Von Lucescu's dog passing away. It seems like he was rather young, is there a known cause of death?


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

If distance and shipping is not a concern for you, I would recommend Lee Hough, Wolfstraum on here. She is in western PA and breeds solid working line dogs. I personally know several from her breedingsand they all have great temperaments. She has be a great friend and mentor to me. She knows bloodlines, what they bring to the table and does a great job putting together superb breedings. I wouldn't hesitate getting a puppy from her.


----------



## Otakubenny (Sep 22, 2015)

mjta said:


> Thank you guys. I will look into Von Grunheide. I am sorry to hear of Von Lucescu's dog passing away. It seems like he was rather young, is there a known cause of death?


I exchanged a few emails with Renee not too long ago inquiring about a puppy and was also surprised to hear about his death. She told me it was due to complications with heartworm. Definitely very unfortunate, they didn't get to attend the WUSV world championships because of it... I'm sure Yevhen would have kicked some ass.

Iirc though 3 of Lucescu's breeding females are sired by Yehven. Renee also informed me that they are in the process of finding a new male and have some good candidates to pick from. 

Bernard Kantor is their other current stud dog and a Slovak import. I'm sure he is an exceptionally dog as well.


----------



## hemicop (Feb 13, 2016)

N/W Washington? I'd be beating a hard & fast path to von Bergblick Kennels. While I haven't been up there in quite some time I do know Lance is still involved in the sport & has always had high standards for his breeding & produced some really nice dogs.


----------

